# Gloves to reduce vibrations



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi I've seen a few pros that were gloves when using the rupes polishers what type off gloves are they when I use my rupes for long periods my hands are tingling


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Yer they use these at work for the guys using the air guns. There called anti vibration gloves


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

If your hands are tingling, damage is being done to the capillaries which supply blood to the finger tips.

Anti-vibration gloves will interrupt the vibration transmission path but at the wrong wave-length to prevent long term damage leading to HAVS or Vibration White Finger.

You should reduce the amount of time you use the Rupes in one go, by doing other jobs in between.

Avoid gripping or forcing the tool more tightly than you have to.

Encourage good blood circulation by:

- Keeping warm and dry (when necessary, wear gloves, a hat, waterproofs and use heating pads if available);

- Giving up or cutting down on smoking because smoking reduces blood flow; and

- Massaging and exercising your fingers during work breaks.

Further information is available on the HSE website http://www.hse.gov.uk/VIBRATION/hav/index.htm


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good advice JB052

Working in steel fabrication with guys that are using angle grinders all the time, I do try to hammer this in to them, I buy the Hilti Angle Grinders, and I think Hilti still do the anti vibration gloves.

Any mechanics/nitro-touch gloves will help dampen vibrations to an extent - certainly better than nothing.

One of the lads before he came to us spent 19 years painting and powder coating with pneumatic sanding/prep tools and his hands are ****ed.
He can just about hold a cup of tea.
He has very little grip capacity, has had both hands operated on last year, culminating in 14 weeks off work, and both operations have failed, and left him with less grip than before.
And just as much discomfort.

Not a subject to be taken lightly is HAVS.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.ejendals.com/products-and-services/hand-protection/vibration-impact/


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Since buying my flex xc i have had zero problems with my hands due to the fact that machine runs a lot smoother, thats with spending a lot of hours at it with a light grip and ear defenders on.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

There is a counterweight for the DAS 6 not sure about rupes thought. 
I always wear rubber palmed work gloves but then again I don't polish all that much. 
I use the same type of gloves at work when using a windy gun for instance and it really helps :thumb:
I think the key is to keep stopping, resting and flexing your hands.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The RUPES machines and the DAS6 Pro+ machines should vibrate far far less than the standard machines such as DAS6, G220, Porter Cable etc

Make sure your pad is centred correctly, slightly off centre can produce an eccentric effect which manifests itself in vibrations.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

James_R said:


> The RUPES machines and the DAS6 Pro+ machines should vibrate far far less than the standard machines such as DAS6, G220, Porter Cable etc
> 
> Make sure your pad is centred correctly, slightly off centre can produce an eccentric effect which manifests itself in vibrations.


You have'nt tried the flex DA then ?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm with James-R, HAVS is not something to be taken lightly and you need to change your technique of your machine to,save your hands imo


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Been on at swmNbo for a pair of these
Her answer
"If you get a pair to reduce your vibrations then get me a pair that intensifies it"
Cheeky cow i just bought her 12 alkaline batteries


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Ultra Detail said:


> You have'nt tried the flex DA then ?


I havent mate
I bought the DAS6 Pro Plus after I sold my 3M Rotary
I have a Porter Cable and in fairness that rattles like hell :buffer:

The CYC machine is a lot better, but of course not in the rotary class

Sounds like you really rate the Flex?
Cost a lot?


----------



## After_Shock (Mar 3, 2015)

James_R said:


> Sounds like you really rate the Flex?
> Cost a lot?


I have a flex DA also and have zero issues with vibration related issues on feelings in my hands.

Last machines I used where about 4-5 years ago however so I cant remember exactly how they left me feeling for a comparison.

I do wish to have a go of a Rupes however to see what they are like as they do get rated very highly.


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

try cycling gloves they almost always have gel inserts on the pressure points and can only think they would help they would certainly be better than nothing 
:buffer:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

James_R said:


> I havent mate
> I bought the DAS6 Pro Plus after I sold my 3M Rotary
> I have a Porter Cable and in fairness that rattles like hell :buffer:
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late replie, yes i do rate the flex, cost was what ever PB where charging 2+ years ago, i prefer a rotary over a da but was looking to save time without compromising on the end result the flex xc is as near to a rotary as you can get, i use it as if it is a rotary as it does'nt bog down. money well spent imo.


----------

